# Short Notice Tog Charters Listing



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

As usual I will be doing a few winter
tog charters and I am building a listing
of folks who want to be notified when
these trips come up. Anybody who is 
interested in being on a short notice 
tog trip calling list please add your name 
to this post. As we all know, you have 
got to jump on the great weather days 
when you can. Average trip will
run around $100 - $125 per person plus 
mates tip. I am looking to add a charter
or two out of the Cape May area this 
winter. They actually have several 
really good open boat (six pack) 
operations out there for tog. On those 
boats we could take anywhere from 
1-6 folks and not have to worry 
about getting 6 people if we do 
not want too. Ground Rules
for the new folks:

Your word is your bond...if you take a
spot on a trip you are obligated to 
eithor go or find someone else to go.
If you cannot you are still obligated 
to pay your fair share.

Be on time. If you are late and get left,
you are still responsible for your share
of the trip.

All fish caught go into a community 
pool which is evenly divided up at the
end of the trip between everyone
(PB fish always go to the individual). 



Have fun!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The following folks do not need to reply as I already have you on my list:

Bumsrim
Anthony
Keltic
SeaSalt
LongIslandtoMD
HAT80
Axon

If I forgot any other "regulars" I apologize
in advance.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Talapia,

Count me in too please.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm interested. I can't do weekdays too often, but I'm always game weekends.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will be going crabbing for white leggers
(rock crabs) the night before each 
local trip (MD/DE) anyone from P&S 
are welcome to come. I will post meeting
times and location prior to each trip.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Uh oh . . . I think we might have another Tog Guru here. I just got into togging, got to meet Anthony who showed me much, and am always willing to learn new tricks of the trade. If it's rock crabs at night, so be it, I will not be outsmarted by those bast&$ds again 

I got so shocked last time how the tog seem to eat "around" the hook, I went out and bought some trebles (3 vs. 1 point). I need to figure out a way to get the green crab on and then its on. Knowing my luck, the tog will probably see my bait and say "next".


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Treble trouble*

Fingers:
Save yourself the trouble of going to the treble and go to the Snafu if you need to. There are times when a single hook is better (in a very sticky situation.) But if you want to use a larger crab, or feel like you will increase your chances, go with a snafu. 

Here is an easy way to tie a snafu. This requires that you know how to snell a hook using leader material. If you dont, it is very, very easy. Any of the knot tying websites can give you a pictoral. Once you snell your own hook, you wont buy packaged hooks anymore. At any rate, for this easy snafu, what you want to do is snell a hook at each end of a piece of leader material. You can adjust the length of the leader as you see fit. Then, simply tie a surgeons loop in the middle of the leader. 

If that doesnt make any sense, i can try and find a picture if needed.

Then, insert both hooks into the same crab.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Uh oh . . . I think we might have another Tog Guru here. I just got into togging, got to meet Anthony who showed me much, and am always willing to learn new tricks of the trade. If it's rock crabs at night, so be it, I will not be outsmarted by those bast&$ds again
> 
> I got so shocked last time how the tog seem to eat "around" the hook, I went out and bought some trebles (3 vs. 1 point). I need to figure out a way to get the green crab on and then its on. Knowing my luck, the tog will probably see my bait and say "next".


Listen to LongIslandtoMD...trebles are a 
bad idea for tog fishing. Even if you used
a small enough treble hook, it would do 
way too much damage to the undersized
fish you caught.


----------

